# Foxpros for dummbies?



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Im looking into getting a used foxpro. I know this wont solve my coyote calling problem but hey why not grab one, everyone else has them. I could buy a foxpro model 416B with a remote used for around $200... any good? Hows the spitfire? worth the money? I also was offered a foxpro he doesnt know the model, no remote, but its programmable, 8sounds.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just stick to using hand/mouth calls. They are so much cheaper, 200 dollars could buy alot more than 8 sounds in mouth calls and they are not as difficult to use as a person can get themselves to think.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you said it yourself, "everyone's got one", why be in that everyone crowd. realize that if everyone used the same 8 sounds the entire time they would eventually never kill anything, because the coyotes will become conditioned to the sounds as was demonstrated by Pavlov back in the day when he was playing around with developmental learning on dogs. I to agree, just stick with your hand calls for now, but if you have your heart set on a unit then get one, it won't solve anything, you need to learn the basics first. Example; coyote behaviors - how they socialize, how they hunt, where they hunt, what they hunt, and what they hunt during what season, what sounds are food attractants, what sounds are curiosity attractants, what sounds are breeding attractants, aggression...etc, etc. the list goes on and on and on... No one wants to take the time to learn any more, they just want to jump into with both feet no matter how deep the pool is. Take a step back and learn some of the basics then do a cannon ball into the pool, because right now you're on the deep end flailing and getting everyone wet. 

xdeano


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have always had better luck with mouth calls. I have never owned a Foxpro, but have bought some cheaper electronic units and had sub-par results. Now, with that being said, I have been looking seriously into getting a foxpro and looking into either a cheaper used model such as a 416 w/remote and have looked into the Spitfire. The reason for my sudden interest in the electronic calls is for contest use. I just don't see myself blowing on a call for 12 to 14 hours in one day.......just doesn't sound like too much fun to me! :eyeroll: Other than that, xdeano made some good points. Hand calls are better to start out with and learn........I know they have taught me a great deal more than any electronic unit has, but like I said.......I've only used the cheap ones!


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

You can get real answers to your question here.

http://forum.gofoxpro.com/fp_forums/index.php


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think electronic calls are one of the most widely overrated overhyped things out there today for hunting.

There is very little that one can do with a e-call that one cannot do with a little knowledge and a mouth call. Likewise, with a mouth call, I can instantaneously change from one sound to another. No two people sound alike on the same mouth call, EVERYONE sounds the same with an e-call.

There are only two serious advantages to e-callers in my mind.

1) extra volume for windy days (this can also be the downfall of many a rookie, calling to loud with an e-call, just because it goes to "ear bleeding" loud, doesnt mean you should run it there).

2) Ability to get sound away from you if calling solo. (if you hunt with a buddy a lot, you can do this with mouth calls too).

I used to throw "novelty sounds" into the list of e-call advantages. But with some playing around with a mouth call, a guy can make some pretty goofy, pretty unique sounds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is one very good thing about the electronic with remote, it takes the coyotes eyes off you. Xdeano made some good points, but one very good point. Coyotes will not respond when they keep hearing the same sound, same tempo, same frequency over and over. You can get a better response with a hand call because you will blow it different than everyone else. When they are out 500 yards you can use the squeaker on the remote electronic to get eyes off you and seal the deal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmm couldn't figure out why my post didn't go up when I hit submit. BBJ, I think you beat me by a nanosecond and mine hung up.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

One way to get the eyes off of you is use some type of decoy while using mouth calls. It's not fool proof, but is effective. I went the cheap route and got an old aluminum arrow shaft and tied a piece of fishing line to one end of it and then tied a hawk feather to the other end of the line and let it hang loosely. Stick it in the ground and you have a decoy! Cheap, easy, and it works......even has motion.....with the help of a slight breeze! 8)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

owwwww,

you're right, you get *real *bias answers on that site. Why would anyone that goes to a FoxPro site say anything bad about them? Come on. Everyone is praising foxpro on that site.

I've used Fox Pro units in the past, wasn't overly impressed at all, heck for $200-$500 bucks they'd do more than just sit there and squawk, i can do that with a blade of grass=free. I can howl with my voice=free. I can make distress sounds with my voice=free. most importantly i can pull my trigger for about 40 cents or so.

I'll tell you where an electric unit does come into the light. Bobcat hunting, where you're sitting on stand for an hour or more calling for almost the entire time. And of course what others have said to divert the eyes.

hogcaller,
You'd better not get caught with the hawk feather, it's just as bad as having an eagle feather, just FYI... It is a good idea though for those who want some diversion.

xdeano


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

xdeano said:


> owwwww,
> 
> you're right, you get *real *bias answers on that site. Why would anyone that goes to a FoxPro site say anything bad about them? Come on. Everyone is praising foxpro on that site.
> 
> xdeano


They are praising them?! That sound like a good thing to me. Its an open forum just like here and they are allowed to post negative opinions and posts. The people that have them dont usually have bad things to say. They are having alot of luck hunting many predators and not just coyotes. They are very versatile. Once you learn how to use them properly they are a great tool to have in the arsenal. I use mine almost everytime because I hunt alone usually. Ill always have a rodent distress playing softly durning quiet times out infront of me. 
The only negative issue is having another thing to carry on my trek into the woods.

They have many models and sizes. Pick which one suits your hunting needs. The Foxpro site will show you every model they have and opinions on them from people that use them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok i'll play along. 
I don't have one so that must mean that I don't know what i'm talking about because i'm jealous of those who do have them. on the contrary i do have an electronic calling unit in the closet that hasn't been used for many years. I have sounds on it that FoxPro doesn't have their hands on, stuff that would make most guys wonder how the hell I got. If I wanted a FP, i could have one, for free in a heart beat. I have used FP in the past, I know how they work, and just do see pushing a guy into an investment like that if he/she things that they aren't going to be using them in 2 years. That why I don't push people into buying a 204 to hunt coyotes either, because i know they'll be dissatisfied with it. I try and give people the best advise that I can, instead of selling them snake oil. Trust me i've been around the block a couple of time, i shoot a couple of coyotes a year.

xdeano


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

xdeano said:


> owwwww,
> 
> you're right, you get *real *bias answers on that site. Why would anyone that goes to a FoxPro site say anything bad about them? Come on. Everyone is praising foxpro on that site.
> 
> ...


I goofed.......I meant turkey, but it came out hawk. doesn't matter what kind of feather, just get one! Brain FART!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks man.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

and with mouth calls its easy to incorporate little short two to three second puases into your calling if your in some brushy area, easyer control of all things related when your blowing on the call versus trying to fumble a remote and gun at the same time, why spend 200 on 8 sounds when mouth calls you could have it for 80 bucks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

dolphinswim

You are very new to this calling game. You just got the rifle, you've barely been hunting yet, have you even shot at a coyote yet?

The point I'm making is get out there and get some hunts in, and see if it is really something you want to stick with. Come spring time, you see lots and lots of used .204, .223s, snowcamo, foxpros, etc. in Cabela's Bargin Bin. I think guys go out there thinking they are going to call in a 100 coyotes and figure out that it's a damn hard sport. You're going to walk a lot, you're going to get tired, you're going to work harder than when you deer hunt, the snow is deep, you're going to be cold, you're going to get outsmarted, and this stuff is going to happen a bunch of times before you reap the reward of a pelt in the back of the truck.

My first year I shot my deer rifle for calling, then a few years later I bought a .223. The next year I bought a Johnny Stewart PM-4 electronic call. The first year I used it A LOT. The first time I used it I called in 7 coyotes and shot 3 of them. I should have had 4 but I messed up. I could have done the same thing with my mouth calls. The PM-4 accounted for several more yotes that season. Last year I too Johnny out only ONCE. Shot a coyote on that stand. But I was by myself and wanted to use the wind advantage. On the very next stand I used my mouth calls and shot my second triple of my lifetime. 

The point I am getting at is don't think you need all that stuff right now. Figure out first if this is something you plan to stick with. It's amazing how many guys you see in the stores grabbing calls, snow camo, videos, etc, but you don't see a whole lot of other callers when you are out calling (save from any tournaments). I guess that is what makes this sport so great! We don't need a deer gun season going on all winter! :beer:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Im sticking with it. Deer hunting isnt enough... And no i havent seen any coyotes yet but the land owner sees them all the time. I know there out there because they were howling up a storm last hunt on the full moon.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Theres just not a real need for one. If they can be called with a foxpro, or any e-call for that matter, they can be called with a mouth call. I would just say get a couple distress calls, and keep trying. I wouldnt go sinking another 200 in if you have yet to get one to respond. A foxpro won't make a sound that you can't.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

coyote_buster said:


> Theres just not a real need for one. If they can be called with a foxpro, or any e-call for that matter, they can be called with a mouth call. I would just say get a couple distress calls, and keep trying. I wouldnt go sinking another 200 in if you have yet to get one to respond. A foxpro won't make a sound that you can't.


but it will.... Im inconsistent and frankly not the best caller... its not as easy as everyone makes it out to be


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> coyote_buster said:
> 
> 
> > Theres just not a real need for one. If they can be called with a foxpro, or any e-call for that matter, they can be called with a mouth call. I would just say get a couple distress calls, and keep trying. I wouldnt go sinking another 200 in if you have yet to get one to respond. A foxpro won't make a sound that you can't.
> ...


Who wants to break the news to him?

I bet you my next pay check your calling is NOT the problem.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

does a baby make the same sound over and over when it cries, do you think a distressed rabbit makes the exact same sound over and over for 10 minutes, or that all of them will sound the same, their is hundreds of rabbit distress calls and not a single one will have the same sound and thats just for one animal


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

No i mean when im in the middle of a call with my handcalls and i accidentally hit a low note... That would run them off.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i doubt it, your trying to sound like something getting ripped apart, its not going to sound like an orchestra


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

go back and reread what you are being told. rome wasn't built in a day. do what you are being told by those that have given you some good, free advice. there is no instant, magic button or any of that. site your rifle like you were told, sneak into your spots, but not to close and keep on trying. if they came everytime, everyone would do it. good luck, don't quit, but more importantly listen to what experienced people tell you. otherwise why ask.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

problem is even after reading what to site my gun in at i still dont know what the majority of the shots are going to be from. I dont want to ever aim low so... Plus the god damn range near me wont allow 22-250, 223, 204, 222 at their range. So ill have to go to my hunting location hunt with my .270 and then sit my gun in aferwards. I also do know how far 100 yrds is when im just looking outside so my gun sighting in is goin to be very accurate at all...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Dolphin- sounds like your getting frustrated. If you read all these posts, they all say the same thing on one subject; The best thing you can do is get out there and call. And dont let yourself get worked up, frustrated or mad. I probably made 25-50 stands before i ever called in a coyote, then i totaly blew the shot. Ive been at it over 10 years now, and i still make mistakes. We all do. Get out there, have fun, and try to learn something.

That being said, if you arent confident in your calling, practice. Alot. And in the meantime, if you think an e-caller will help, get one. It deffinitely wont hurt.

You guys that are bashing e-callers; Why? Most of the sounds are recordings of live animals. It doesnt get much more realistic. Do you need to spend $500 on one? No. Do you need tons of features? No. Do you need an e-caller? Absolutely not, but if its what you want, and it will build your confidence and possibly help, get one.

That all being said, im the guy that offered him the basic, 8 sound no remote fp, and i asked $100, not $200. I have had it a few years, and it works great, but i do prefer to use mouth calls. My calling has improved tenfold since i got it, and im now confident that if i couldnt call it in with a mouthcall, an e-caller wouldnt have done it either with a very few exceptions, that mainly being volume, or when i play a sour note on a howler.

Dolphin- Do what you think you need to. Have fun, and good luck.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dolphinswin, 
Go out in the country find a minimum maintenance road and set up a target, make sure there isn't any roads, and step off 100yds, which is approximately the same as 100 strides of a human. If doesn't have to be exactly 100yds, just get it as close as you can. If you want to judge how far your strides are, take a tape measure and go out in the snow and make a few strides, measure from heal of one imprint in the snow to the next imprint heal. or toe to toe. It should be right in that 36" mark, maybe smaller. Set up you target and get on with the gun. once you're inside of an inch at 100yds go out and play. just remember how far you were when you sighted in as a reference. If they get in that area go ahead and wait tell the coyote stops and pull the trigger.

xdeano


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for your imput deano. Now i will try to make my decison on if is hould put it dead on at 100 or a 1.5" high and 100. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, just make it as easy as you can on yourself and put it dead on at 100yds, you'll still be good at 200yds. But honestly get proficient at 100yds and work your way out. If they come in and stop at 400 yds, don't start banging at them, they'll come closer. Now if they start leaving at 400, let them leave and come back another day. and sit where he came into the last time, or close to it. the old term "keep it simple stupid" is a good one when calling coyotes. You don't need much to call and kill coyotes. Some guys go over board. (me). but you don't have to just to kill a couple of dogs.

xdeano


----------

